# Catapult Aircraft Ejection Seat CF-18A/B



## ammocat (27 Sep 2009)

I have done a search but could not find any specific information on how the Catapult Aircraft Ejection Seat CF-18A/B works and how the Cartridge Set Ejection Seat MBCP 141 works. I understand how the ejection gun initiator works, but I am not exactly sure how the two secondary cartridges work.

Does propellant gases from the EGI output charge initiate the secondary cartridges and the secondary cartridges act as boosters to provide the catapult with extra thrust? Can any provide me with a publication number that I can look up on the DIN?

I am also interested in finding a pub with information on the RR-124 or similar model chaff cartridges.


----------



## belka (1 Oct 2009)

Building an ejection seat at home?  

I'll look up the info for you tomorrow.


----------



## ammocat (1 Oct 2009)

No, sadly, teaching to QL-3 Ammo Techs. All the tech info we have for catapults and canopy removes is for CT-114, CT-133, CF-116 aircraft (hopefully those model numbers are correct, I am going off memory). We have very little information on SMDC, newer catapults with EGI and secondary cartridges, underseat rocket motors, etc. 

Most the information we have on the newer stuff is from NAVAIR but there is not alot of detail on how it works. Plus the photos are all the same for similar items like SMDC, so it is difficult to show the students the variety of sizes and lengths.

We also have no information on chaff. I am actually looking for info on the RR-129/AL cartridge.

I will be at CFSATE next week so I am hoping they can provide current information on items that are actually in service, rather than the items that went out with the Sopwith Camel. Anything you can provide me with would be great.


----------



## Zoomie (2 Oct 2009)

Have you checked out the Martin-Baker website for details?


----------



## ammocat (2 Oct 2009)

I have looked at several websites for ejection seat, CADs, decoy flares, chaff, etc. Some of the information is useful for general info and future trends, but we can not use this info for testing, homework assignments etc. The C-74 series pubs on CADs and PADs are so out of date, I am hoping to find newer CFTOs that we will be able to provide to the students.


----------



## childs56 (12 Oct 2009)

Get ahold of Safety systems in Cold Lake at 1 AMS. They will be able to help you. Sorry I don't have the number. Look it up on the DIN


----------

